

Shop.lenovo.com compromised - slashfoo

URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;shop.lenovo.com&#x2F;<p>So I don&#x27;t know what happened yet, but it&#x27;s an &quot;interesting&quot; slideshow and soundtrack to say the least.
======
taprun
I know it's bad karma, but I really hope this was due to some kind of problem
with their certificates...

------
anderspetersson
[http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/02/25/lenovos-website-
was...](http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/02/25/lenovos-website-was-hacked-
and-its-kind-of-perfect/)

------
api
If those are actual pics of the Lizard Squad, that was incredibly dumb.

